# lots of cool fish and some weekend specials



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

We received a couple of really nice shipments this week with a few rarely seen species. 3 rare Otocinclus species, two rare pencils and some really nice wild peruivian angels and some different Apistogrammas. There are also 2 new cool species of tetra and some amazing Spoon Faced whiptail cats. Between the Peru and Singapore shipments there were over 48 varieties of new arrivals.

As an example of variety we have 5 species of pencifish, 3 species of hatchet, 4 species of Oto cats and over 25 species of Corydoras!

For the shrimp lovers we did receive a nice sized batch of cool Red Rili shrimp.

Some details here

Some specials for the weekend include really nice Electric Blue Rams 2 for $18 and some really nice pet shop quality Halfmoon Plakat male Bettas at $15.00

This weekend only we have 7kg bags of Flourite (any type) $22.00 per bag and Aquaclear inserts are 25% off

direct all questions to the store or email. Thanks


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, I passed by on thursday and was in time to see them unpack the fish from the boxes.

Anyone who's a fan of otos really needs to go check out the new shipment, specially the oto species "orange". Just awesome.

What I saw:
-nice red lizard catfish
-zebra otos
-oto species "orange" 
-"vampire" oto called such cuz it's huge (proportionally speaking) pectoral fins make it look like a bat.

-rili shrimp were really cool! Very tempting - imagine a species of cardinia that naturally has red and white. But just not as intense as CRS. 

-Awesome, and I mean AWESOME wild scalare angles - really long fins like the "false" peruvian altum angles.

-A few species of nice sized wild apistos - just started to color up when I had to leave. 

Over all, worth the trip! Oh yeah, those large Hagen external breeder boxes are AWESOME! Well made, and well thought out design wise. Very nicely priced that I bought 2 . Almost tempted to get a third LOL.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

How much are the zebra otos?
Thanks


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

They never sell their stock the day it arrives so none of the new fish were priced yet. Sorry. Give them a call to find out though: (416) 921-4966


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I really wanna push the pencil fish. I started keeping these fish since I bought some from another LFS and I still have them and more now. Really a stunning and interesting fish. If I had the cash I would be down their in a heart beat.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Must ....resist......pencilfish......soooo pretty......


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

missindifferent said:


> How much are the zebra otos?
> Thanks


They're $12.99 each 
- 3 for $30
- 6 for $50


----------

